# My 2003 S3



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum.
I have a 2003 audi S3 dolphin grey colour with many options:
-piano wood on steering (quattro gmbh option)
-18inch RS4 rims
-Rear sensors
-Sunroof
-Integrated nokia telephone in armrest
-two tone recaro seats (alcantara/nappa leather)
-6 cd BOSE sound system
-Xenon headlights
I plan on chipping it and fitting a 2.75inch catback
tell me guys what you think of it now
finally, i would like to know if i could legalise it here so that i could bring it to the states.
many thanks!
PS: i will post pics soon


----------



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (karimS3)*

here are the pics:


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

NICE CAR, Love it, wished i had one here in canada


----------



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (hragsarkissian)*

thx man appreciate it..
u have a nice car.. mini S3 haha
(u should be sleeping by now)


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (karimS3)*

Very very very nice car...


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (Steve Z1)*

very nice!!!!!!!!!! just like mine!!!! same color!


----------



## James Gti (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (riggz_racing)*

Very Nice car !
I love Audi S3 especially in this color !


----------



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (James Gti)*

thanks james


----------



## grec745 (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (karimS3)*

damn nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i could afford one


----------



## 1781cc (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (grec745)*

makes me want to import one to the states very badly.
what is going rate in EUR for a clean S3 say around 100km with alcantara seats?


----------



## jti Pete (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (karimS3)*

the s3 is my favorite car....j/w how much did it cost and how long did it take for you to get that car here? and what changes to you had to make to pass us inspection?


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (jti Pete)*

I actually think you made the same mistake as me.
The owner wrote at the bottom of his post.
<<finally, i would like to know if i could legalise it here so that i could bring it to the states.
many thanks!>>
Oh how I wish there was a way to get this car here..
Steve

_Quote, originally posted by *jti Pete* »_the s3 is my favorite car....j/w how much did it cost and how long did it take for you to get that car here? and what changes to you had to make to pass us inspection?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (karimS3)*

Theres a guy in Texas that has a fully registered S3. I believe his name is cort_337.


----------



## DigitalTucker (May 29, 2006)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (HarvVAG)*

Didn't Cort bring it in from Mexico though? I'm not sure if that makes a difference or not just thought I would share...Love the car man! How long are you in the states for and what for? If you are only trying to register it temporary while you're here it shouldn't be too hard.
-Tucker


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (HarvVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarvVAG* »_Theres a guy in Texas that has a fully registered S3. I believe his name is cort_337.

cort is from Monterrey Mexico, he is working in san antonio texas, but he has just sold his S3 to someone in colorado... and he already registered the car.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (riggz_racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riggz_racing* »_
cort is from Monterrey Mexico, he is working in san antonio texas, but he has just sold his S3 to someone in colorado... and he already registered the car.










What the piss are you talking about you babbling liar.







I am not from Mexico. I do not live/work in San Antonio. NOR have I sold the S3 to someone in Colorado. 
The S3 is for sale though, 21K obo. Its gonna go on ebay pretty soon here to get it sold. 
But yes, I do have it fully registered and titled. And YES its fully legal
People these days...I swear


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

I thougt you were a friend of mine. sorry bout that


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (karimS3)*


----------



## VAG20V (Nov 9, 2006)

tooooo nice!


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (VAG20V)*

those are not the original seats right???









should be recaros... like these


----------



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (riggz_racing)*

was it a hassle to register it here?? and what are the steps to do so exactly? thx..


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: (karimS3)*

Sweet one Karim - same interior colour as mine.


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (karimS3)*

Unless you know someone in the DMV or can find an employee in one who is really stupid, you are not going to get your car titled. 
If you keep your foreign title, you can "Dual Register" the car in many States so that you can get a US plate/insurance. You cannot do this by telling the truth! To keep insurance costs down, register your Audi as an A4 Avant. Do not give your real address in the States and do not surrender your Foreign Driving License! Keep in mind you also should not give the actual address where the car is going to be kept to US Customs when you import the car.
For insurance, you need a US Driving License but it is a bad idea to have one in your home State. If you must have a license in the State you reside in, do not give your real address. You do not want any cross-referencing because the Government will confiscate your car with no compensation.
If the Police ever stop you, show your Foreign Driving License and ALWAYS FORGET your Social Security Number. If he takes the time to discover your US License, tell him you have been out of the Country for 6 months and you lost it in the UAE or something. If you speak a foreign language, talk in broken English. Remember, these guys can give you problems but only in a way which will extract the most amount of money from you in the least amount of time. If everything matches and your story is believable, they will soon be on their way to shake down the next revenue source. 
Lastly, if you want to sell the car, you will have to have the Title changed into the buyer's name. Most European Countries do not require residency to own a car. However, someone will have to go to that Country's DMV with the proper paper-work and change the name to the new owner's. By then, you will have probably lost the sale. 


_Modified by Shydog at 4:04 PM 11-23-2006_

_Modified by Shydog at 4:08 PM 11-23-2006_

_Modified by Shydog at 4:08 PM 11-23-2006_


_Modified by Shydog at 4:11 PM 11-23-2006_


----------



## WeeZeLGTI1079 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (karimS3)*

man man man il syyarah bitjanin.
yareeto alf mabrook habibi...
if you want anything from the states bab3atlak iyyah.
Basel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wien saken be lebnan


----------



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (WeeZeLGTI1079)*

habibi man.. ana min beirut.. inta wein saken bi america


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Shydog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shydog* »_Unless you know someone in the DMV or can find an employee in one who is really stupid, you are not going to get your car titled. 

Never underestimate the power of a man with the will and drive to get things done. Oh, and of stupid people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stanly257 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (karimS3)*

Nice S3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaysty (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (stanly257)*

a dream car of mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (jaysty)*

loved this car








decided to do a pchop


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (zylinderkopf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zylinderkopf* »_loved this car









RIGHT CLICK-SAVE AS.
PS see sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
RIGHT CLICK-SAVE AS.
PS see sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
\
well i first found your car on audizine, but im glad to see you are here too. 
how hard would it be to get the s3 to NJ?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (zylinderkopf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zylinderkopf* »_\
well i first found your car on audizine, but im glad to see you are here too. 
how hard would it be to get the s3 to NJ? 

It would be cake, providing the money is sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deutsch Maschinen (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (karimS3)*

there is something about s3 that just make me







Nice CARS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (Deutsch Maschinen)*

I need pics of the engine bay with the covers one it. Can any of you guys help me out?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_I need pics of the engine bay with the covers one it. Can any of you guys help me out?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: My 2003 S3 (Cort)*

excellent, thanks Cort http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
beautiful car, one vote for keeping it.


----------

